# traction engine plans



## cam081 (Aug 2, 2014)

hi every one I have just been told by my better half I am aloud to build a 4" scale traction engine. I really like the case traction engine and would like to know if there is somewhere I can get a set of plans to build one. I have been looking at a few web sites but cant find anyone selling case plans. thanks cam


----------



## Swifty (Aug 2, 2014)

That's great news on planning your new engine, but watch out, there is going to be some payback. " your spending all that money on your engine, a few new dresses won't make any difference " 

Paul.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 2, 2014)

Rudy's Model Steam Tractor

By Rudy Kouhoupt
Published by Live Steam (div. of Village Press Inc.).
Rudy's Case-style traction engine project that was originally published in Popular Mechanics magazine. The drawings in this book were hand drawn by Rudy himself, and have been only gently enhanced using a modern CAD program, allowing them to retain their original craftsman's touch. Build in 3/4 scale or use as a guide to scale up a drawing.  Spiralbound. 80 pages with b&w and color photos.
$24

Should be available from village press on line or your favorite VP book dealer. 
tin


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 2, 2014)

New West Live Steam should have drawings for the CASE in 3" and 4" they took them over from Hartland assuming you are in the US. If in the UK then John Rex does 4" drawings and castings.

http://www.newwestlivesteam.com/noflash.htm

http://www.miniaturesteam.com/

J


----------



## johnmcc69 (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you want to use castings or build from bar stock?

"Coles Power Models" offer 1" & 2" casing kits/plans. I agree with Tin, Rudy's engine is really nice & made entirely from bar stock. The book is great (As all of his are.) There is also a build log of that engine here on HMEM: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=3838

It's a very well documented build log.

Good luck with your project & keep us posted.

John


----------



## cam081 (Aug 3, 2014)

hi everyone thanks for the replies. to be honest I think she just like to keep me in a box and know where I am. I think I am very lucky. I am in Australia. I have looked at a few other engine casting kits but I would really like to build a bar stock engine. thanks cam


----------

